# Subtank Mini not sitting flush on VTC Mini



## Silver (2/1/16)

So I got this delightful little combo a few weeks ago from Vaperite

I wanted the silver subtank mini. 

But does anyone also find it doesn't sit flush on the Evic VTC Mini? 




The gap is around 1mm

Works perfectly but I would like it to sit flush if possible. I haven't screwed it down too hard. Just to when it gets quite tight. Don't want to force it further. 

Any advice from the other subtank mini and VTC mini users?


----------



## Neal (2/1/16)

Silver said:


> So I got this delightful little combo a few weeks ago from Vaperite
> 
> I wanted the silver subtank mini.
> 
> ...



Mate, don't own an Evic so can't help there, but I have the same problem with subtank mini and my Eleaf Istick 100w. I am also not keen to over tighten things, she runs fine but sits about 1mm proud of mod. Being a bit OCD with my gear it is starting to piss me off a little.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Thanks @Neal

I suspect the Subtank Mini has a slightly longer 510 connector

The evic VTC mini has a springloaded 510 but i still dont want to overtighten it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ernest (2/1/16)

I also get a gap when using the iStick 40, but on the Cloupor GT it sits flush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## montezuma (2/1/16)

Silver said:


> So I got this delightful little combo a few weeks ago from Vaperite
> 
> I wanted the silver subtank mini.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same setup as your one. My tank sits flush on the evic. No gap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

montezuma said:


> I have the exact same setup as your one. My tank sits flush on the evic. No gap.



Thanks for that @montezuma 
Is your subtank mini also the v2?


----------



## Neal (2/1/16)

Hey @Silver, I run an older version steel sub tank mini and a white V2 and problem is consistent on both tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/1/16)

HRH's sits quite flush. V2 base with smaller tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

I suppose it's just luck of the draw. Thanks for all the feedback thus far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (2/1/16)

Silver said:


> I suppose it's just luck of the draw. Thanks for all the feedback thus far


I used my ss subtank mini v1 and v2 on a number of devices and they always sat flush, however I always screwed them on quite tight. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Effjh (2/1/16)

My Subtank mini also has a tiny gap on my VTC Mini. The silicon sleeve on the mod makes it pretty unnoticeable though. The sleeve has about a 1mm overhang at the top.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## montezuma (3/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @montezuma
> Is your subtank mini also the v2?


Hi Silver. Yes, it is a V2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (3/1/16)

Hi @Silver , I too had the same problem when i first got my evic vtc mini.i think the spring might be a wee to tight . i just tightened until it sat flush and no problems

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (3/1/16)

shabbar said:


> i think the spring might be a wee to tight


I found this with other mods as well. Over time it loosens up and eventually sits flush.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

Thanks @shabbar and @Ernest. Will monitor and see how it goes over time.


----------



## Power Vapes SA (3/1/16)

I have the same problem with my Subtank on my sigelei 150w tc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (3/1/16)

Guys, common denominator here seems to be the sub tank mini and not the mod. Would be most interested to find out why, love the tank but find this problem annoying. Surely a firm such as Kangertech would not design something that only fitted flush on one of their own mods?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (3/1/16)

Power Vapes SA said:


> I have the same problem with my Subtank on my sigelei 150w tc
> 
> View attachment 42272


The Sigelei 150w TC has a raised 510 connection platform so no tank will sit flush on there. It's raised so that your atomizer will not scratch the finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DaveH (3/1/16)

I have measured 3 sub tanks, a tron tank and an ego one mega tank.

The 3 sub tanks measure: 4.64; 4.70; 4.71 mm
The Tron tank measures: 4.36mm
The Ego tank measures: 4.40mm
Which means the sub tanks are the winners by a mean of 0.3mm So not 1mm longer just 0.3mm longer.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/16)

DaveH said:


> I have measured 3 sub tanks, a tron tank and an ego one mega tank.
> 
> The 3 sub tanks measure: 4.64; 4.70; 4.71 mm
> The Tron tank measures: 4.36mm
> ...



Thanks @DaveH 
Much appreciated
Amazing how just 0.3mm can be the difference between OCD worries and Happy Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/1/16)

Just file the positive post down a little, problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

@Alex may have a point here.

@Silver Which of these does your sub tank look like





Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

The centre post along with the insulation sleeve pushes out.



It is important to understand the coil assembly makes contact with this centre post and could under some circumstances be pushing the centre post further out than it should.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Thanks for the efforts @DaveH

Here is my subtank :




The pin protrudes very slightly but not as much as your second pic in your post with two pics.


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

Hi @Silver 
On a couple of my tanks the post protrudes a little with the coil assembly installed, perhaps not quite so much as yours. However I think that would be normal machining tolerances. 






I have also noticed the spring in the 510 connection on the eVic VTC mod does seem on mine to be quite stiff (strong) compared to some of my other mods.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

Ooow @Alex I don't think there is a place for that in "tank engineering" 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Neal (4/1/16)

Time to bring out the moering spanner.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (4/1/16)

DaveH said:


> Ooow @Alex I don't think there is a place for that in "tank engineering"
> Dave



For the engineering types, there is this.


Amazon.com: 7 MM x .5 High Speed Steel Bottoming Tap: Victor Machinery Exchange

In case anyone is interested.
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/taps-and-dies-for-901-801-510-4xx.30256/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

I have an idea

Off to the vape cave

Be right back

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Ok, i'm back

It improved it slightly, but the gap is still there

I took out the RBA coil head and then pushed the bottom gold coloured 510 pin up so it was flush.
Then put the RBA back in and it stayed flush
But when I screwed the atty back on, there is still a gap
But at least Im moving in the right direction

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

That's not bad @Silver if one closes one eye and squints with the other it looks quite good 
Just kidding it looks a whole lot better - a big improvement.  Unless one really looks probably not noticeable.
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Effjh (4/1/16)

Look on the bright side, the tank will never scratch your Mod. Also get a sleeve, it looks sexy and makes the gap completely invisible.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Effjh said:


> Look on the bright side, the tank will never scratch your Mod. Also get a sleeve, it looks sexy and makes the gap completely invisible.



Thanks @Effjh ! I do need a sleeve! You are right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

DaveH said:


> That's not bad @Silver if one closes one eye and squints with the other it looks quite good
> Just kidding it looks a whole lot better - a big improvement.  Unless one really looks probably not noticeable.
> Dave



Thanks @DaveH 
Lol, i had to squint while taking the photo to get it just right
I will squint at the setup from now on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Effjh ! I do need a sleeve! You are right



No you don't ........... sleeves are for sissies. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

Look no sleeves - beautiful 



Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Effjh (4/1/16)

DaveH said:


> No you don't ........... sleeves are for sissies.
> Dave



They don't call me Effie for nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DaveH (4/1/16)

@Effjh congrats on your 29 days Well done ............. there's no going back now 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

